# Trying to smooth out the image on a plastisol transfer...



## lukehaywood (Nov 14, 2011)

Help please!

I recently had some shirts printed by a company, but when the shirts arrived, all the prints felt rough, as though parts were raised - unlike the first batch I has sent from them which was smooth. When I called their offices, they explained how the shirts had not been heat pressed, unlike the first batch, and that I would have to send them back. Since then I have had a falling out with the organisation who was dealing with this and now have a load of shirts with rough prints on them. So.... what I'm looking to do is the heat press these shirts myself and to smooth out the prints. I've been looking online but it seems the heat press process is simply for applying the designs to the shirt.. so how do I get these designs smoothed out? Can anyone help me with this please.. am willing to invest money on whatever necessary equipment. Looking forward to hearing from anyone!

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I would post in Referrals with your location and see if you can find someone local.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## lukehaywood (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there no way I can get this done at home though?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

With no heat press? You could try an iron and teflon sheet.

You shouldn't need the printing smoothed unless the printer were unskilled.


----------

